# Computer Can't Find My WiFi Network?



## ds7 (Jun 7, 2010)

suddenly, a few days ago, my computer quit detecting my home's wifi connection. i still can connect to my neighbor's internet, but my computer does not detect any other networks. i know that my home's wifi is up because i can still connect to it via my iPod touch. i've restarted my computer a few times and toggled on and off the wifi, but to no avail. help please?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you sure you're close enough to the wireless router? Do you have SSID broadcasts enabled on the router?


Download and run this Xirrus Wi-Fi Inspector, click the *Networks* link on the upper left and paste a screen shot of that screen here. Note that this application requires NET Framework to run. If you get an error about a missing function, download and install NET Framework.


To post a screen shot of the active window, hold the _*Alt*_ key and press the *PrtScn* key. Open the Windows PAINT application and _*Paste*_ the screen shot. You can then use PAINT to trim to suit, and save it as a JPG format file. To upload it to the forum, open the full reply window and use the _*Manage Attachments*_ button to upload it here.


----------



## ds7 (Jun 7, 2010)

okay, so i attached the screenshot (hopefully). the only wifi my computer detects is linksys, while i want to connect to the second one. can i connect through xirrus?

thanks!


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Change the channel on your router to channel 11, you have a lot of networks all on the channel you're using.


----------

